# Air Conditioner Causes Squeling/Chirping



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Any clues to what this might be guys? Only makes the noise when I turn the AC on, and if I go into neutral it seems to stop. Very annoying and kinda loud-ish.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your AC might need recharged(I believe the stuff it is filled with has an oil in it). Also, is your compressor cluch working?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Squeling in not a sign of a low charge condition. Check your belt tensioner. There are two. I'm talking about the lower one on that tensions the compressor belt.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It might be a bad idler pulley on the AC, not applying enough tension to the belt. Or the AC is overcharged causing excessive drag on the compressor causing belt slippage. May just be time for a new AC belt.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Belt might need to be replaced.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, let's rule out overcharge/undercharge as earlier suggested. He never that said it wasn't getting cold. For it to be overcharged, someone would have has to have overcharged it (again not mentioned). The info given leads me to either the belt tensioner (idler pulley) as I suggested or the belt itself.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Guys, thanks a ton. I'll check when I get home. My AC is VERY COLD by the way. I havent done anything to the AC since ownership about a year ago. As always thanks for the big help, thats what I love about this forum.


----------



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

probably just a belt, not enough tension. what part of indiana u from? im in evansville...


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

im having a similar problem but mine is constant. it started slowly. first only when i accelerated, now its squiring even during idle. i had the ac recharged recently, but i highly doubt thats it.


----------

